# to those who go solo



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

How do you 'pack' your packs? Where do you place your heaviest items in your pack? How do you decide where things go in your backpacks?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I try to pack the heavy things close to my back and a little high in my pack. I put my most-frequently used items in the pockets on the outside. Things that are easily crushed go in the top of my pack. My tent always goes on top because it's heavier than my sleeping bag, which is strapped to the bottom. I've backpacked solo on many, many occasions and I always pack my pack the same way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm like longbow. I like to keep the weight in the small of my back. I use an external and load it up in such a manner that when I sit down little of the pack hits; nothing is lower than my butt. If I go for 10 to 11 days it's very important.

Here's a pic of a pretty good-sized load riding high; sleeping bag on bottom, tent on top.









My brother, left in the photo, could load his pack better.









I think it's equally important to keep the weight centered side-to-side. Hard to do sometimes when carrying longarms, ammo, or lots of water in the desert, but very important at my age. Here my rifle is in the side of my pack without a counter-balance on the opposite side. It was a bad hike that day.









I try to use walking sticks and let my arms do some of the work.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont really have anything valuable to add to the conversation but just wanted to chime in and say those are some really Awesome Pictures Wyogoob!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

My bag goes in the bottom, then the tent stove, and gas up against the small of my back, then clothes and food, and layers and water bottles go in the top. I don't like water bottles in pockets because it's too much weight on the outside, plus, it can freeze if it's cold. And I stop for short breaks about every hour and want access to everything quickly--parka (to retain heat during cold temps while resting, water, snacks, extra layers and items like hats/gloves.

Weight distribution is a factor, but only with the few proportionally heavy items you'll carry. To me, it's more critical to load your pack in the order that you'll need things.

On the outside I strap my sleeping pads, tent poles, pee bottle, ropes, etc. Following is a pic with me loaded up for a single carry while on a 3+ week self-contained outing in Alaska.

[attachment=0:3d8zworx]12.gif[/attachment:3d8zworx]


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I pack mini tootsie rolls in every available nook and cranny.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting info on putting the tent up top... I'll have to rethink my "packing" situation on my hunting pack this season since I normally carry my tent and pad on the bottom.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> On the outside I strap my sleeping pads, tent poles, *pee bottle*, ropes, etc. Following is a pic with me loaded up for a single carry while on a 3+ week self-contained outing in Alaska.
> 
> [attachment=0:10husyfl]12.gif[/attachment:10husyfl]


Huh???? Whatever happened to the good ol days of just whipping it out?? :shock:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> ....... while on a 3+ week self-contained outing in Alaska.


You were able to carry 3 weeks of food on you without being resupplied or stopping?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > ....... while on a 3+ week self-contained outing in Alaska.
> ...


Easy, just eat all your food before you go. :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some cool pictures Wyogoob and some good info. 8)


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll just add pics to the conversation Goob hit the nail on the head
My buddies pack
That is Utah Lake









My Pack 
This was the end of June a few years ago on the south side of Pfiefferhorn


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool. Your pack looks comfy.

Always wanted to do the Beatout to Pfiefferhorn, but now I'm just an old man, a burnout shell of my former back-packin' self. :lol:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's cool. Your pack looks comfy.
> 
> Always wanted to do the Beatout to Pfiefferhorn, but now I'm just an old man, a burnout shell of my former back-packin' self. :lol:


 Can you send me your ashes ?- I need something


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Huh???? Whatever happened to the good ol days of just whipping it out?? :shock:


When it's cold out--and I mean really cold, the last thing you want to do lose the heat in your bag to getting up, dressed, just to relieve yourself. Now-a-days I'm just lazy and take it even when I'm tent camping. The pee bottle is one of my favorite camping items. Seriously.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

gdog said:


> You were able to carry 3 weeks of food on you without being resupplied or stopping?


Yes, there is no way to resupply on a mountain. While on the glacier we made double carries or used sleds. On the way out, once we left the glacier everything had to go on our backs. It was a brutal hike out across the tundra, but our food and fuel supplies had diminished significantly by that point.

I've done this on numerous occasions, but the longest durations were in Alaska and another 3-week trip in South America. But in South America we hired mules to carry our gear from the road to the base of the glacier, 3 days in. After that we were the mules and made double carries.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Always wanted to do the Beatout to Pfiefferhorn, but now I'm just an old man, a burnout shell of my former back-packin' self. :lol:


I live at the base of Pfeifferhorn and have climbed all the peaks surrounding Alpine. It's an amazing area.

Goob, I feel the same way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am so thankful my family, and employer, supported my backpacking ways, my quests, thru the years.

Oddly, I lack the time, and more oddly the motivation, to explore the unknown like I use to.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Love the pic; it's amazing what you find comfortable some times.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mt Hooker in the background.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pee bottle?!?! are we talking about backpacking or roadtripping???


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You could just duct tape a one liter Mountain Dew bottle on before you get into your bag.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

longbow said:


> You could just duct tape a one liter Mountain Dew bottle on before you get into your bag.


LMAO....thanks longbow, I needed a good laugh today! Serious, that is funny! :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You could just duct tape a one liter Mountain Dew bottle on before you get into your bag.


So is that a one liter bottle in your pocket or are you just happy to see me? :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You could just duct tape a one liter Mountain Dew bottle on before you get into your bag.


that's a great idea


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You laugh, but on your next outing--even if it's just a fathers-son campout--try the pee bottle and you'll be a believer! You're on your own with the duct taping though. I'm old enough now that I'm up at least once a night to answer the call. On climbing trips, you're pounding down the water to ward off altitude sickness and to flush the toxins created as you acclimate. In fact, if you're in the mountains and get a headache, drink a quart of water and it will usually go away. And the side effect is obvious.

Oh, and my pee bottis is 1.5 quarts, widemouth. Just saying.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, I keep a water bottle outside the tent, if I have a tent, and the suction hose by my head when sleeping. There's always a 1 qt pee bottle, usually an orange juice jug near by.

I never get enough water....and it hits me about 2 hours after dinner when my body is using lots of fluid to digest my meal....then the headache, restlessness. 

And, like Gumbo said, a pee bottle is the only way to go in the cold weather. Guy should have one if he's hunting from a stand too.


----------

